# Cool minidsp AVR!



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Saw that minidsp now has a little home theater audio processor that does hdmi and hdmi out. So you could just put it in between your tv and whatever A/D converter(s). No idea about the actual functionality of it, but it looks cool for those who don't want to use a commercial auto-tune receiver. I would bet they have some kind of REW compatibility built into it like they do with their other dsps. 

https://www.minidsp.com/aboutus/news/214-introducing-the-nanoavr


----------

